

Show HN: ClusterK – EC2 AWS spot orchestration service - clusterk

Dear startups,<p>We&#x27;ve recently launched our service that helps deploy capacity across AWS EC2 spot to provide high availability and up to 90% discount on compute. Magic happens by us predicting spot prices and distributing capacity across dozens of uncorrelated Spot auctions to limit exposure to possible price spikes.<p>As serial entrepreneurs we know first hand how important it is to iterate quickly and reducing the compute cost is one of the ways to approach it. If your company&#x27;s AWS bill is significant (&gt;$10k&#x2F;month) and you have an interesting use case that we can discuss - we&#x27;d be happy to offer a free trial access to our service for up to 6 months.<p>Our current use cases from private beta include web-tiers, Hadoop, Spark, Mesos tiers, and HPC workloads (Bioinformatics, rendering).<p>Feel free to post your questions here or reach out to us directly (and please mention that you&#x27;re from HN).<p>Best,<p>Dmitry
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.clusterk.com
(http:&#x2F;&#x2F;venturebeat.com&#x2F;2015&#x2F;02&#x2F;19&#x2F;clusterk&#x2F;)
======
sivimey
brilliant. opens the keys for big data @ a more palatable and scalable price
point. impressive.

------
pittstservices
Such a simple idea but so useful!

------
srjohnson23
Nice!

------
BlueSteel
Awesome!

